# Our most recent winter project



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Although our company title is just painting we complete a lot of carpentry for customers. We like to calm ourselves a one stop shop from full interior/ exterior carpentry repair and new installation, and interior drywall and carpentry. We mostly focus on remodel. I think it takes much more skill and planning to take something that is rotted or dated and fix it right the first time. This is our most recent project. Wall was 45'x14'. It's at a banquet facility we work a lot. The wall was too big and had no appeal seeing as this is the first wall seen when walking into the room. All wood was preprimed using sw multi purpose latex primer. Finish is pre cat semi on the trim and pre cat eggshell on the panels. All brush and roll.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a crap load of trim. Must have cost a fortune. Did you price that out or do T&M? Great job.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks it was a priced out job. It took 5 working days to complete. Approx. 100 man hours. 2 people including myself. Actually used all but one piece of base cap. 548' of base cap total. To top it off I made out good on the price I gave the owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks super clean. I have also been expanding my services from "just painting" to minor carpentry. 

For customers it can be a huge hastle trying to schedule multiple contractors to complete a job (and cost more).


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm assuming you used an airless sprayer? If so what type/size of tip did you use? 

I'm looking to start substituting pre-cat products instead of using oil base finishes (cabinets, furniture) due to time


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

The whole project was brush and roll. I have sprayed a decent amount of the pre cat and I can say it's easy to spray and has a very durable finish. The building in the pics above had all oak doors/ moulding. We primed with coverstain and sprayed it all 2 years ago and the finish has held up great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I figured I'd add this post here since I started it. Just finished another job with a lot of custom carpentry we installed and painted. All millwork was poplar primed with coverstain and topcoated with pro classic semi gloss acrylic. Wall paint was Superpaint satin. However all the crown was mdf. It's much easier to twist and conform to non square walls










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

